# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [VB.NET,DirectX9+HLSL]Advanced 3D Techdemo (Screenshots currently)

## Cade

Here are some screenshots of the techdemo I am working on. In the zip archive, look at the date to give you an idea of how far along in the dev stage did I take the shot. The screenshot attached is the latest screenshot.

Current (notable) features
-DirectX 9
-HLSL
-Loading and rendering a .T3D mesh (UnrealED)
-PerPixel Lighting (HLSL shader for each pass)
-Shadow Volumes, ZFail shadows (Carmack's reverse)
-PVS system for lighting & shadows (Lighting is "sort of" multipass, only does a pass for vertices affected)
-First person camera view

The current build functions pretty well (no bugs) so I have some things to add before I am done. In the meantime, I will post new screenshots here and answer any/all questions you may have.   :Smilie:  

Just a note, when I am done, to run this you will need the .NET 2.0 Beta #2 framework (and possibly DirectX 9, August 2005 version, I will see if I can include the runtime)

More here

----------


## Cade

These are now old screenshots, new screenshots can be found on the main page of my site

http://cade.sytes.net

----------


## DotNet54

hey nice work man!

----------


## singularis

Your link has nothing to do with VB.NET or DX9...... 

It leads to a MU site...  :Mad:

----------


## singularis

Thank you!  :Smilie:

----------

